
Show HN: Getscreen.me – Remote Access to Any Desktop from a Browser - Alerans
https://getscreen.me
======
ehutch79
We're currently looking for remote desktop access software for offsite users.
We were before the pandemica anyways. The goal is to treat all our endpoints
the same if they're in the office, or at home.

This seems perfect, pending price aside.

I just want to drop an agent in our management system, or on a box not in mdm,
and be able to just connect to them.

That said, I'm not totally getting a 'safe; vibe here. More about how it works
and some way to confirm it would be good.

~~~
Alerans
The service is based on the WebRTC protocol, which provides AES encryption of
all data. Attempts to brute force the link to access the agent are immediately
blocked by IP.

~~~
stevenicr
I've done a lot of ip blocking. I really like the option to block via cidr,
asn, country, and hostname. Some things I like to block tor and vpns.. other
things I prefer to block all but allow xhostname or x block of vpn ip blocks.

Different needs for things. For something like this, I'd want a log of access
sent to third place and a ping / email / text or something anytime it's been
used. That might calm some of the fear of unauthorized access for me.

------
8K832d7tNmiQ
Just a quick feedback, I'd love to have a setting for custom input, since I
use right click as my primary mouse button and virtually no remote desktop
software has ever put a feature to support tap as right click.

~~~
Alerans
Thank you, we'll think about it.

------
antasvara
Does this work if my laptop screen is closed?

------
djbelieny
FYI: Malwarebytes blocks your site as a Trojan.

~~~
Alerans
Thank you, let them know about the false positive alarm.

------
prithsr
Biggest differences between this and something like Teamviewer?

~~~
Alerans
Just try to go to the demo server and see how easy it is to connect.

